# Australia Visa Stamping on Indian Passport



## Nishant (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,
I am an indian citizen and recently got PR status for self, wife and my minor son. 
The Visa grant letter is a soft copy document which does not mandate the visa stamping on indian passport. Therefore, I am sure clearing immigration in australian airport will not be a concern. 

My concern is about clearing immigration in indian airports. Does immigration rules require australian visa to be "stamped" on indian passport ? Or merely having the soft copy print out of australian visa grant letter is sufficient ? 

Thanks & Regards,
Nishant


----------



## rakhee (Jun 11, 2013)

Nishant said:


> Hi,
> I am an indian citizen and recently got PR status for self, wife and my minor son.
> The Visa grant letter is a soft copy document which does not mandate the visa stamping on indian passport. Therefore, I am sure clearing immigration in australian airport will not be a concern.
> 
> ...


.want to talk


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nishant said:


> Hi,
> I am an indian citizen and recently got PR status for self, wife and my minor son.
> The Visa grant letter is a soft copy document which does not mandate the visa stamping on indian passport. Therefore, I am sure clearing immigration in australian airport will not be a concern.
> 
> ...


Hi,
you do not need visa labelling on your passport on au airports as they check it electronically by your passport number. But you need to have visa labelling on indian airports as they can not check it electronically there....


----------



## Nishant (Jun 16, 2013)

mel2012 said:


> Hi,
> you do not need visa labelling on your passport on au airports as they check it electronically by your passport number. But you need to have visa labelling on indian airports as they can not check it electronically there....


Hi mel,
Thanks for your reply. I have been getting contradictory answers from various sources. Till now i have not been able to find an official link which provides a black & white answer. 
Can you provide me an official link to support your statement ?

Thanks & Regards,
Nishant


----------



## Nishant (Jun 16, 2013)

rakhee said:


> .want to talk


Sure rakhee, we can talk...


----------



## rakhee (Jun 11, 2013)

Nishant said:


> Sure rakhee, we can talk...


My husband is an mechanical engineer. we applied(189) for 6 mn but there is nothing. We are very worried. Will u plz tall me how long time it will takes? Tell abt ur timing. PlZ


----------



## Manjunath (Feb 14, 2014)

Nishant said:


> Hi,
> I am an indian citizen and recently got PR status for self, wife and my minor son.
> The Visa grant letter is a soft copy document which does not mandate the visa stamping on indian passport. Therefore, I am sure clearing immigration in australian airport will not be a concern.
> 
> ...


I am same problem. Did you travel to Australia without stamp and did indian authorities let it?


----------



## waiting_is_happiness (Oct 3, 2013)

Shouldn't be any trouble with DIBP when you arrived to any of Aussie airports. If you still insist to have the visa label stick to your passport then you have to pay, from what I remember the fee is $70

FYI Visa Labels


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

You do not need a visa stamp for travelling from India. You should take a grant letter printout. That will be enough.
Source: Personal experience


----------



## Manjunath (Feb 14, 2014)

lincsus said:


> You do not need a visa stamp for travelling from India. You should take a grant letter printout. That will be enough.
> Source: Personal experience


Thanks that helps


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nishant said:


> Hi,
> I am an indian citizen and recently got PR status for self, wife and my minor son.
> The Visa grant letter is a soft copy document which does not mandate the visa stamping on indian passport. Therefore, I am sure clearing immigration in australian airport will not be a concern.
> 
> ...


Hello

You dnot need a visa sticker in ur passport.just keep a copy of visa grant with you&#8230;else no need for sticker.!! and ask your travel agen they know stuff like this&#8230;just to be sure-sure!!


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear All..
I am going to apply for 190 visa next week. Plz tell me that should I upload original scanned documents in visa aplication or just need to upload attested photo copies of my documents ?
what are the actual requirements from DIBP ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nishant said:


> Hi,
> I am an indian citizen and recently got PR status for self, wife and my minor son.
> The Visa grant letter is a soft copy document which does not mandate the visa stamping on indian passport. Therefore, I am sure clearing immigration in australian airport will not be a concern.
> 
> ...


Hey Nishant,

From what I know, when I travelled to Australia on a Student (573) Visa in November 2008, I had no issues going through Indian or Australian airport.
Although Indian Immigration officer didn't seem quite convinced about my "Printed Visa Grant Letter" and stared at my face for 30 seconds and asked me if I had a visa lable in my passport but I told him that my agent told me that I don't it because my visa is linked to my passport. He looked at my documents very carefully and then let me go.

The visa label costs AUD70 and can be obtained from the high commission if you wish to get one. 
Hope the information helps.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Me and my family members have traveled to Australia from India many times with just the Printout of grant letter. No issues.


----------

